# Silo repair in VA??



## secuono (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone know of a company that can repair silos? I noticed one the bottom half does not touch the ground. The dirt is eroded away and I need to find someone who can assess the damage and tell me how to fix it or how much it will cost to get it done. 
Help! Don't want it to fall on the animals one day!


----------

